# Pokemon-Planet.com - Chek it out



## Richard (Jun 3, 2010)

PokemonPlanet - The Best Place For Trading Pokemon FriendCodes & Competitive Battling!
Recruiting members, check it out

Hi, a Pokemon site named Pokemon-Planet.com was just finished like last week or so, it was made from the ground up, loaded full with features that every online pokemon battler needs, it is soon to be a large and growing community. I realize how many people give titles to their site as "The best", and have quite nothing to back it up, so as for me, i will not give my site any titles, but in fact let you guys see it, and then what you think.
But wait, I'm sure you're asking, why do i claim it will be a fast growing site, what does my site have that many pokemon sites doesn't have, in fact that NO pokemon sites on the web have?
Let me explain a few of the main features:

    * Forums & Chatrooms:
      Full featured forums and chatrooms made just for the site.
    * FriendCodes directory: Users can list all their friendcodes on the FriendCodes directory
    * FULL custom Member profiles:
      (Also a Pokemon community site)
    * Global Trade System:
      for listing and trading any Pokemon
    * Wi-Fi gaming hubs, the most interactive out there:
      The Pokemon Planet Gaming Hubs system allows users to create hub games for a private gaming experience, no use to use the chatrooms for your gaming experiences, the hubs allow you to create games, and battle others, think you're really good? then you can also bet your userpoints to see the true master, and winners and their ranks are displayed on the site leaderboards, so who will be the best on the hub leaderboards?!!!
    * Pokemon Clans system:
      The Pokemon Planet clans system allows users to create their very own unique clans, invite members to your clan and battle with them to become the best clan on the website! Each clan also has their very own Clan forums, where clan members can create topics and post on their clan forums, Thing your Clan is the best, and reigns supreme? then fight against other clans and see who will be the victor, use the hubs to battle, win, and take your clan higher and higher up in the clan battling leaderboards!
      Who will be the best set of battlers?!
    * Leaderboards:
      to see the best and top battlers on the site.


And much, much more.

Those are a few of the many features the site has to offer, so check the site now, and see.
PokemonPlanet - The Best Place For Trading Pokemon FriendCodes & Competitive Battling!
Or incase you would like to see the list of around 5 features i handpicked, check them here:
Main Features | PokemonPlanet

Comments and replies would be greatly appreciated
Thanksss


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 3, 2010)

pointless.


----------



## Richard (Jun 3, 2010)

sreservoir said:


> pointless.


O_o
.....


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Jun 3, 2010)

Also, you appear to have misspelt 'check' in the title.


----------



## Green (Jun 3, 2010)

Richard said:


> O_o
> .....


well, he's right in saying it is.


----------



## Max Elixir (Jun 3, 2010)

Richard said:


> I realize how many people give titles to their site as "*The best*", and have quite nothing to back it up, so as for me, i will not give my site any titles, but in fact let you guys see it, and then what you think.


You say that 2 sentences after describing it as...



Richard said:


> PokemonPlanet - *The Best* Place For Trading Pokemon FriendCodes & Competitive Battling!


(my bold)

For trading Pokémon: what is it about your site that elevates you above GTS+?

For competitive battling: what is it about your site that elevates you above Smogon?

Also why does every single link on the homepage require Javascript?


----------



## spaekle (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, uh, your layout's graphics are pretty good. As far as the actual design goes, it's kind of tedious to have to go through two or three different pages before you even get to the forum listing you want to see. I can tell some actual effort was put in on the design, though, which is more than can be said for a lot of attempts at forums like this.

I don't think anyone's going to pay money for access to whatever this 'VIP Forum' is.

The site is covered in spelling errors. I've seen the site's name misspelled at least three different times in as many different ways. :[


----------



## Richard (Jun 4, 2010)

Max Elixir said:


> For trading Pokémon: what is it about your site that elevates you above GTS+?
> 
> For competitive battling: what is it about your site that elevates you above Smogon?


Simple, for trading pokemon, it does not elevate above gts+, and for competitive battling, it does not elevate above smogon.
Simply because, unlike those sites, that is not the main focus for the site, and was not made solely for that purpose, but infact gives a kind of alternative incase people wish to use it.


----------



## Richard (Jun 4, 2010)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Well, uh, your layout's graphics are pretty good. As far as the actual design goes, it's kind of tedious to have to go through two or three different pages before you even get to the forum listing you want to see. I can tell some actual effort was put in on the design, though, which is more than can be said for a lot of attempts at forums like this.
> 
> I don't think anyone's going to pay money for access to whatever this 'VIP Forum' is.
> 
> The site is covered in spelling errors. I've seen the site's name misspelled at least three different times in as many different ways. :[


Urm, ty.
And for "VIP Forums" the VIP system was infact something that was going to be released at a later point in time, ovcourse, since the site just started, but the feature was already made in the process of making the site.
And "spelling errors" They are not spelling errors, because every letter in the word is right. Its just the way that was decided to layout the words, either PokemonPlanet, or Pokemon Planet, or Pokemon-Planet.
But none of them are spelling mistakes.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 4, 2010)

The Trainer Info Calculator said:
			
		

> The PokemoPlanet Trainer Calc is Loaded!





			
				 The Pokemon News page's title said:
			
		

> Pokemon News | PokmemonPlanet


And, well, I lied, I can't find the third one, but these bothered me. :v


----------



## Richard (Jun 4, 2010)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> And, well, I lied, I can't find the third one,


Lmao, idk what you achieved in that.
Anyways, both typos were fixed


----------



## Autumn (Jun 4, 2010)

Richard said:


> Lmao, idk what you achieved in that.


This comes off to me as being rather cocky and arrogant. I suggest not doing that if you want your website to be popular.


----------



## Richard (Jun 5, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> This comes off to me as being rather cocky and arrogant. I suggest not doing that if you want your website to be popular.


Well, dispise the fact that he lied about something that was not really there...
Anyways i guess i see your point.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 5, 2010)

Richard said:


> Well, dispise the fact that he lied about something that was not really there...


... "I can't find the third one" is not the same as "there _is_ no third one". And that wasn't the point of his sentence anyway.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 5, 2010)

fun fact: it's spelled pokémon. pokémon.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 6, 2010)

Maybe he doesn't know how to type the e with an accent mark?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 6, 2010)

he can type é which uses only ascii characters.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 6, 2010)

He didn't necessarily know that


----------

